# Bald Mountain Panoramic



## solargravity (Sep 2, 2012)

A panoramic photo from the top of Bald Mountain in Old Forge, NY. On the way up to the Rondaxe Fire Tower. This photo was selected by Google Earth to showcase the region.

SolarGravity
www.solargravity.com


----------

